
MesaPy: A Memory-Safe Python Implementation based on PyPy (2018) - ospider
https://github.com/mesalock-linux/mesapy
======
_nhynes
I gave this a spin a while back but, unfortunately didn’t get very far since
the software and dependencies have grown long in the byte. Since then, I’ve
found RustPython [0] which is progressing toward feature parity with CPython
but entirely written in Rust (!). A side benefit is that it compiles to Web
Assembly, so if you could sandbox it without too much extra overhead.

[0]
[https://github.com/RustPython/RustPython](https://github.com/RustPython/RustPython)

~~~
oefrha
Since a lot of CPython’s power comes from its C API (think for example NumPy),
this is unfortunately pretty far from feature parity with CPython, unless I’m
missing something.

~~~
mohaine
This. Native python is very slow so almost any compute heavy python work will
offload work to external native code. While the a RustPython would help on the
python side, this wouldn't help the external native calls which end up doing
most of the work.

------
metalliqaz
So did they actually find any memory leaks in the C python libs or are they
just assuming they exist because it's written in C?

~~~
Conan_Kudo
It's pretty much the latter, as far as I can tell?

------
mattip
How does this handle “pip install” and third party code? It seems the memory
safety guarantees depend on reimplementing things in Rust (for stdlib
modules), which would be interesting in and of itself, as well as formal
verification.

------
no_wizard
Looks like it’s only python 2.7? Is there any plans to move this to 3.7+?

~~~
bastawhiz
PyPy is still not fully Py3K ready. I'd expect MesaPy to only have built on a
stable version of PyPy.

~~~
misterdoubt
It is, insofar as any PyPy is ever "fully ready."

The latest PyPy3 release targets 3.5.3.

~~~
mattip
PyPy 3.6.1 was released and is very usable, the next release will be 3.6.9

~~~
misterdoubt
3.6 releases are "beta quality," which I agree is very usable but not "fully
ready." as per grandparent.

------
ivoras
Too bad there's nothing about threaded / parallel execution.

~~~
bjoli
It probably has the same limitations as PyPy.

------
edraferi
Interesting project. Who’s sponsoring this?

~~~
est31
The mesalock project is run by Baidu's X-lab.

